# Dev support on new gs3 releasing this month?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you guys think dev support will be the same as when the nexus was released??? Support for this phone skyrocketed from day one... Anyone think that phone will be just as easy to unlock??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Who knows.
Not as high as a nexus for sure.

But when RootzLive interviewed Roman he expressed interest in the SIII.
(The correct answer is no, Roman. You're not allowed.)


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Samsung phones always have unlocked bootloaders, so I expect it to get some support. I'm buying one for my wife, so I definitely hope it does.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Must... Resist... Trolling... This thread...


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

There is a previous thread asking this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26622-will-the-galaxy-s3-have-the-same-developer-support-as-the-nexus/page__hl__gs3

The answer is: I guess we'll know when the phone comes out, people/themers/developers purchase it and support it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I love my Galaxy Nexus, the thought of another phone taking her place is unthinkable!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I love my Galaxy Nexus, the thought of another phone taking her place is unthinkable!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


We both call SexyNexy "her."
For that, I like you.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I love my Galaxy Nexus, the thought of another phone taking her place is unthinkable!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If somethings gonna replace it, at least it's another Samsung! There's always gonna be replacements... It must suck for those who bought the bionic, just to get replaced a few months by the razr

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If so I may consider making the switch to the gs3.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sure there will be development, but as I said in a thread EXACTLY like this one.. development on any phone with not be comparable to development on a Nexus device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'm sure there will be development, but as I said in a thread EXACTLY like this one.. development on any phone with not be comparable to development on a Nexus device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why is that though??? Same manufacturer...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Why is that though??? Same manufacturer...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Because it's not a completely open Nexus device.. source does not come straight from Google, it first has to pass through Samsungs hands. Developers also like to follow the "Nexus" line.. since it is by far easier to develop.

I'm not saying development won't be booming, I'm just saying it won't be too similar to the GN.

All opinion, not fact.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Because it's not a completely open Nexus device.. source does not come straight from Google, it first has to pass through Samsungs hands. Developers also like to follow the "Nexus" line.. since it is by far easier to develop.
> 
> I'm not saying development won't be booming, I'm just saying it won't be too similar to the GN.
> 
> ...


AH I get what you're saying... As long as liquid shows interest in it, im golden! I believe aokp already has

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think the Dev support will be as good as it is for the nexus. I personally wouldn't buy a gs3 for the simple fact that it doesn't offer much more than my nexus.

While the international Sgs3 will certainly get it's Dev love, I don't see the appeal in dropping $300 for the U.S version.

I'll probably wait for something like the Droid RAZR Maxx HD (aka Droid Fighter) or something with next generation LTE chip sets.

Hopefully Verizon doesn't do away with my grandfathered unlimited data by the time something that appeals to me drops..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Because it's not a completely open Nexus device.. source does not come straight from Google, it first has to pass through Samsungs hands. Developers also like to follow the "Nexus" line.. since it is by far easier to develop.
> 
> I'm not saying development won't be booming, I'm just saying it won't be too similar to the GN.
> 
> ...


I agree. Development for the SGS3 will not be as plentiful as the Gnex. Direct AOSP support is what makes development on Nexus devices go freakin nuts. With the SGS3, there will be a lot of smali hacking, which is a far inferior form of development compared to compiling from source. But of course, someone will hack AOSP onto the SGS3 eventually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

IN8skill said:


> I don't think the Dev support will be as good as it is for the nexus. I personally wouldn't buy a gs3 for the simple fact that it doesn't offer much more than my nexus.
> 
> While the international Sgs3 will certainly get it's Dev love, I don't see the appeal in dropping $300 for the U.S version.
> 
> ...


Umm....sorry to inform you but Verizon already has done away with unlimited data. The only way you can keep it from this point on is to purchase devices at full retail price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Umm....sorry to inform you but Verizon already has done away with unlimited data. The only way you can keep it from this point on is to purchase devices at full retail price.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't think that is in effect yet. Everything so far has just been talk.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Umm....sorry to inform you but Verizon already has done away with unlimited data. The only way you can keep it from this point on is to purchase devices at full retail price.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'd like to see an official statement from Verizon concerning this. Even if it is true, I'd rather pay full retail than give up my unlimited data, at least until another company gets similar coverage in my area that offers unlimited data.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Umm....sorry to inform you but Verizon already has done away with unlimited data. The only way you can keep it from this point on is to purchase devices at full retail price.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Verizon has eliminated the ability to choose Unlimited data as your data plan but as long as you already have it you can keep it even signing a new contract. This looks to be changing soon but for now you can stay grandfathered into the plan.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> I'd like to see an official statement from Verizon concerning this. Even if it is true, I'd rather pay full retail than give up my unlimited data, at least until another company gets similar coverage in my area that offers unlimited data.


Just have to google for it or go over to the carrier forum on rootz to find it. Nothing overly hard about finding their statement saying they were doing away with it.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I've read that they are doing away with it but nothing about forcing people who are grandfathered into a 4g.plan to pay retail price for phones or lose their unlimited plan.


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

kidserious said:


> Umm....sorry to inform you but Verizon already has done away with unlimited data. The only way you can keep it from this point on is to purchase devices at full retail price.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ummmm, not true! My wife just upgraded to RAZR MAXX yesterday and still has her unlimited data! You have been misinformed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

Barf said:


> I've read that they are doing away with it but nothing about forcing people who are grandfathered into a 4g.plan to pay retail price for phones or lose their unlimited plan.


They have already done away with unlimited data! They are now saying that they will force people who are grandfathered into unlimited data into a tiered data plan. The only way around this is to pay full retail price for your next device.

If you add up all the overages I face from a tiered data plan, in addition to the new $30 upgrade fee and the $299 for the device.

It makes sense to just pay the $650 unsubsidized price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

kidserious said:


> They have already done away with unlimited data! They are now saying that they will force people who are grandfathered into unlimited data into a tiered data plan. The only way around this is to pay full retail price for your next device.
> 
> If you add up all the overages I face from a tiered data plan, in addition to the new $30 upgrade fee and the $299 for the device.
> 
> ...


This is not true...at least not yet...I confirmed as recently as a few hours ago when I called to confirm the pre-order status of the GSIII. The rep told me those shared data plans are coming but that as of the last official internal memo the jury is still out on the unlimited elimination. It could be they were testing the waters and they may change tune once any of it becomes official. But I can tell you this, a week ago I upgraded my wife "two year upgrade renewal" from an old Droid X 3G device with unlimited 3G data to a new Razr Maxx 4G device and there was absolutely no issue with the unlimited data transferring over to her new device.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

They aren't doing away with unlimited data until the family share data plans are out. So, are they out yet?

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

brkshr said:


> They aren't doing away with unlimited data until the family share data plans are out. So, are they out yet?
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


no, not of a few hours ago, and the rep I spoke to said he is hearing internally that the unlimited data part is still up in the air.....they could still launch shared data and restrict unlimited 4G data upgrades to "qualified 4G devices"....make it so you can't go from 3G unlimited to 4G, only 4G to 4G......there are so many ways it could still go, but nothing has happened yet


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

My projected timeline:
S3 ship date -> Shared Family Data announced and in effect/no grandfathering on subsidised phones -> New Moto preorders announced.
I am going to go ahead and bite on a Blue 32GB S3 Wednesday morning to replace my aging DX. They also announced that the pre-order of the S3 will keep a grandfathered plan on VZ.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

Tarkus.Z said:


> My projected timeline:
> S3 ship date -> Shared Family Data announced and in effect/no grandfathering on subsidised phones -> New Moto preorders announced.
> I am going to go ahead and bite on a Blue 32GB S3 Wednesday morning to replace my aging DX. They also announced that the pre-order of the S3 will keep a grandfathered plan on VZ.


this^^ same here tomorrow morning im digging into the preorder and getting the sgs3 i cant wait.. the droid x has done me well and taught me the beginning of being a dev.. but onto another phone my x is way outdated... as long as the drivers are there.. i will be trying to get miui onto the sgs3 unless someone does it before me or unless miui makes it an official device


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Can any developers comment on what they think we can expect from the Verizon SGS3? By that I mean, are we going to run into huge problems trying to port over ROMs from the international model of the phone to the Verizon version due to the different SoC?

I would love to think our Verizon SGS3 will have good developer support like the international model will.



BeansTown106 said:


> this^^ same here tomorrow morning im digging into the preorder and getting the sgs3 i cant wait.. the droid x has done me well and taught me the beginning of being a dev.. but onto another phone my x is way outdated... as long as the drivers are there.. i will be trying to get miui onto the sgs3 unless someone does it before me or unless miui makes it an official device


Having used your MIUI ROM port on my Droid 2 Global, I can definitely say it'll be good to have you developing for Verizon's SGS3!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I would be entirely happy with aosp and no touchwiz

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Because it's not a completely open Nexus device.. source does not come straight from Google, it first has to pass through Samsungs hands. Developers also like to follow the "Nexus" line.. since it is by far easier to develop.
> 
> I'm not saying development won't be booming, I'm just saying it won't be too similar to the GN.
> 
> ...


Guess what your Verizon gnex phone isn't a true nexus phone. As the updates don't come directly from Google. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Guess what your Verizon gnex phone isn't a true nexus phone. As the updates don't come directly from Google. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Cool story, bro?

It's also too bad the development on this phone SUCKS! If only it was fully unlocked with fastboot.. owait..


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

http://androidcommunity.com/google-ends-full-support-for-cdma-devices-including-verizons-galaxy-nexus-20120203/

There you go. Have a nice read.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> http://androidcommunity.com/google-ends-full-support-for-cdma-devices-including-verizons-galaxy-nexus-20120203/
> 
> There you go. Have a nice read.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I've read the articles, and agree. I can admit that "my CDMA Galaxy Nexus is by definition, not a *true* Nexus. Luckily, the CDMA has a sister phone, the GSM.

Granted, the S3 has this as well. But it is also (the GSM that is), by definition, not a Nexus device.

I applaud you for pointing out something that really has nothing to do with "this" thread, but using said argument to solidify S3 development is null. My opinion still stands.

The S3 will be a good phone, with plenty of development behind it. I just don't feel it will be to the extent of the Galaxy Nexus. A lot of it has to do with timing, a lot of us have purchased GN's and are completely content atm (I know I have been since release). The upgrades to an S3 (minus the consolation 2GB memory) are minor. And with quad core (presumably) right around the corner, I have feeling a lot of people will be waiting till Q3/4 to see what phones will be dropping for the holiday. Including the rumored Nexus'.

tl;dr 
Yes, the CDMA Galaxy Nexus is not a true Nexus device, I am not an ignorant nay-sayer. However, the S3 will be no closer than the GN (or even as close).

_Opinion, not fact._

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't care too much about it being a Nexus -

- Its a Sammy, so it'll have an unlockable bootloader (while not confirmed, I also do not see a reason to doubt that)

- The same variant (with the S4) is hitting ALL 5 major US carriers at nearly exactly the same time. The SII is one of the best-selling phones of all time. While its not a Nexus, it won't be long before there's AOSP (there's already ROMs on XDA) and development will be monstrous. There will likely be many, many more people with an SIII than a Nexus (more carriers covering it). Speculation, of course. I like the GNex, but hardware-wise, the SIII is what the GNex should have been. Also, Verizon has publicly agreed that those who pre-order will keep unlimited data. Anyone whose been following that story in the slightest knows this is probably their last chance to gaurantee themselves a grandfathered 4G with effectively the latest and greatest while paying a subsidized price. That's going to push Verizon sales too. Also Canadian version will be the S4 as well with the 2 GB of RAM. Both Euro and US versions are going to be monstrously popular. This is speculation, of course, but everything indicates it going that way. Of course people who just go a GNex might not upgrade, but anyone that has been sitting on an upgrade/just came due for one will probably be jumping on this ASAP.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered a SGSIII and still have my unlimited data plan.The SGSIII will replace the Incredible.My GM isn't going anywhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

I realize it's probably too early to tell, but should we anticipate that the integrated LTE modems in the S4 chip will make it more complex to get AOSP based ROMs working on the various US versions?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

There were basically no replies to the actual thread topic. Would think even the Verizon version would be pretty well supported as this is a top line phone and the doing away with unlimited data on upgrades after 6/28.

So any devs want to chime in with whether they plan on getting this device?


----------



## cvpcs (Jun 6, 2011)

00negative said:


> So any devs want to chime in with whether they plan on getting this device?


just preordered and i'll be developing on it.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

0195311 said:


> I realize it's probably too early to tell, but should we anticipate that the integrated LTE modems in the S4 chip will make it more complex to get AOSP based ROMs working on the various US versions?


it may or it may be a blessing, because in many cases the data portion of many CM builds was one of the last things to get done, perhaps this will be better


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

cvpcs said:


> just preordered and i'll be developing on it.


Glad to see this. Always good knowing cvpcs is coming along, after the magic he got going on my old DX I'm upgrading from 

Sent from my Liquid ICS


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Another positive sign for development is stevenspears has said he is getting one and works with the aokp team and was instrumental in getting the fascinate full of awesome.
His decision has made me decide I can let my wife have my nexus and I can use her upgrade for the sgs3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Liquid will support

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

I see there is already a lot on xda. Hopefully there will be versions released for Verizon as well as gsm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

CM9 has nightly's for the international version already, so that should say something about the dev support on this phone


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> CM9 has nightly's for the international version already, so that should say something about the dev support on this phone


ARGH! Ninja. Noted as well. AOSP is running already on GSIII. That's a huge + towards furthering developer support in the future, CM is usually first for getting the base compatibilities in, that just opens the door to all other AOSP


----------

